# Solano Grounding / Dogs on Ferries



## 118115 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi

We have a Burstner Solano T70 and regularly travel to France by Eurostar (because we have a dog). Next time we go we are planning to go to Western France and would dealy like to use the a ferry to Cherbourg, Caen or St Malo. Does anybody have experience of how good facilities are for needy, nervous dogs? 

Also we are concerned abound grounding the rear frame of the Solano getting on or off a ferry. The Solano has an exceptionally long overhang at the back end.

Thanks for any advice from anybody who has similar concerns.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Hi Skut,

I have an Auto-Trail Cheyenne 696G with a very long rear overhang. I have used ferries a lot and never grounded it. I do, however, have a very steep drive and used to ground it on the road - no real damage as the corner steadies acted as skids, but a very embarassing noise! I subsequently had Airides fitted which lifted the back end and completely cured the problem as well as giving much improved stability. They cost about £500 fitted and were one of my better purchases.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We have been on the ferry to Caen with our Cheyenne 660 and found it ok. No grounding issues.

Our dog stayed in the MH and was ok. Generally you are allowed to check on your dog during the journey. Just go to reception and they will escort you to the car deck.

What we found coming back from Caen to Portsmouth, there wasn't anywhere to stop as you go straight onto a dual carriageway and we had to wait until service to let our dog out for a wee. Didn't seem to be anywhere coming off the ferry.


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi
I also have a Solano t700 on a X250 and find I often ground when changing direction in hilly areas so much so that I have had to replace the rear chassis member with a hollow steel tube 30X150 and I am about to mount 2x 3" heavy duty castors to hang just below the tube to take the load this should help reduce damage and those terrible noises. 
I went down a dead end narrow road in Northern Spain tried to turn at the end and got stuck well and truly grounded I was there over 8 hours while I waited for a special small recovery vehicle to extract me from the embarrassing position still it amused all the local kids and the local police cost me 150 euros.
Colin Frier


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> I am about to mount 2x 3" heavy duty castors to hang just below the tube to take the load


Aarrgh.
Please check with an engineer that by lessening your clearance (by whatever amount the wheels hang down) and putting stress from the castor mounts onto a bit of your chassis not designed to take that stress, you will not cause terminal damage.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

aultymer said:


> > I am about to mount 2x 3" heavy duty castors to hang just below the tube to take the load
> 
> 
> Aarrgh.
> Please check with an engineer that by lessening your clearance (by whatever amount the wheels hang down) and putting stress from the castor mounts onto a bit of your chassis not designed to take that stress, you will not caufse terminal damage.


This is an old post, I know, but I was thinking along the same lines myself as we grounded several times last year in France - generally moving onto a steep side-road. I've seen pics of rollers similar to what's mentioned by 38Rover but have the same concerns as aultymer - seems to me you'll ground faster and less material will be taking the strain.

Airrides have also been mentioned - will they do the trick? We have a Transit base with dual wheels at the back, and rear-wheel drive, giving what seems to me a failrly solid ride as it is. But I've really nothing to compare it with.


----------

